# Help me design a pillar drill stand please



## Charlie Woody (19 Sep 2011)

Hi all

I want to make a mobile "cabinet" to put my pillar drill on that is mobile and has good storage for drill bits etc. As I have some 12mm & 18mm MDF lying around plus a few short pieces of 47mm x 100mm softwood I would hope to use these materials to keep costs to a minimum.

So my questions are:

1. If it is on castors and I also use leveling feet will it be stable enough?
2. Is there a minimum width, depth I need to adhere to for stability?
3. How high should the base of the drill be to allow comfortable working?
4. I have some full extension drawer slides which I can use for storage drawers for sets of drill bits etc, but how to store all the loose drill bits, including some long ones for my SDS Drill?
5. Should I laminate a couple of pieces of 18mm MDF for the top?

Is there anything else that I have forgotten to consider?


----------



## MickCheese (19 Sep 2011)

I did see a good design that allowed the drill to tip upside down and live beneath the stand for out of the way storage, unfortunately I cannot find the place where I saw it. Maybe someone else will recognise my description and remind me.

In essence the drill was mounted to a table that locked in place with the drill in its normal position then swivelled so the drill was held under that table and the top was then clear for something else. Could always balance it out by having another machine on the underside to make swivelling it easier.

Sorry not too much help just rambling really. :? 

Mick


----------



## GPB (19 Sep 2011)

Hi Charlie

I made mine out of an old 3 drawer melamine faced chipboard bedside cabinet. 

I used a piece of 18mm mdf roughly 10mm bigger all round than the cabinet, fixed four castors to it and screwed it to the bottom of the cabinet. Didn’t bother with any means of levelling.

Then I screwed a piece of 18mm mdf to the top, and bolted the base of the drill through both. This piece of mdf goes back far enough to reach the wall before the motor housing.

The height is just right for me, gives plenty of storage for drill bits, vices, etc, and cost virtually nothing to make.

Cheers
Graham


----------



## woodpig (19 Sep 2011)

Without knowing the size and weight of your drill it's difficult to say but personally I'd avoid MDF for the top and get some ply instead. I've used two pieces of 18mm ply glued and screwed together for some of my bench tops.


----------



## Lons (19 Sep 2011)

Hi Charlie

Mine is a very heavy Meddings drill. I screwed a bit of 18mm ply to the top of an old oak cupboard, fitted hd castors and works a treat.
Cupboard is around 800mm high, 500mm wide. you can just about see it in this pic

Bob


----------



## Charlie Woody (21 Sep 2011)

Thanks for the replies guys. 

The drill weighs 40kg, overall size L x W x H = 280mm x 840mm x 800mm

So from the info so far I will need a ply top for the cabinet - how thick should that be?

Is there a minimum width, depth I need to adhere to for stability?

How high should the base of the drill be to allow comfortable working?

I have some full extension drawer slides which I can use for storage drawers for sets of drill bits etc, but how to store all the loose drill bits, including some long ones for my SDS Drill? I don't like the thought of leaving them loose in a drawer so would like some kind of "organiser" to make it easier to find the correct one - any ideas?


----------



## Jacob (21 Sep 2011)

Mine a bit of old furniture too. One half of a ply dressing table with 3 drawers. Needs to be slightly bigger than the base of the drill itself. I don't bother with castors - it's generally easier to move stuff with a sack trolley, especially tall things like band saws and pillar drills (as long as it is firmly bolted to the cabinet below). And castors could make it wobbly.
For storage of bits - any old boxes or make up some tills etc.


----------



## Lons (21 Sep 2011)

#-o I never thought of the sack barrow Jacob!

I put an old plastic cutlery insert into the drawer as a temporary measure (still there 12 months later  ) but it works well enough


----------



## Jacob (22 Sep 2011)

One of these for all your tallish things






One or two of these for all your big heavy things.






They both come in all shapes and sizes to suit.


----------



## Lons (22 Sep 2011)

Got the first one Jacob - except it's a yellow one from Costco :lol: 
Can't justify the other type - mind if I think long enough I can talk myself into anything :roll: 

Bob


----------



## Jacob (22 Sep 2011)

Lons":cl1e6wnw said:


> Got the first one Jacob - except it's a yellow one from Costco :lol:
> Can't justify the other type - mind if I think long enough I can talk myself into anything :roll:
> 
> Bob


Mines a cheapo red one from B&Q.
The advantage of these is that you leave your machine sitting solidly on the floor instead of wobbling about on castors. 
You can get low profile pallet trucks if there isn't much space under the machine, or leave it on blocks to raise it a touch.


----------



## Lons (22 Sep 2011)

Jacob":1988jqgz said:


> Mines a cheapo red one from B&Q.
> The advantage of these is that you leave your machine sitting solidly on the floor instead of wobbling about on castors.
> You can get low profile pallet trucks if there isn't much space under the machine, or leave it on blocks to raise it a touch.



When it wears out, I can highly recomment the Costco version Jacob. Really solid with inflatable tyres it cost me £22 four years ago and been very heavily used.

You've talked me in to a pallet truck if I can find a real cheapie somewhere local 

Bob


----------

